# Inpatient Coder II Salary Range



## amneske (Jan 26, 2016)

Good Afternoon, 
   I am doing some research on coder salaries and was wondering if anyone would be interested in sharing salary ranges for an Inpatient Coder II position. This would be someone who codes BOTH inpatient and outpatient accounts in a facility setting. Thank you!


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 27, 2016)

nothing less than $25.00 per hour


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 27, 2016)

$23.37-35.06


----------



## JudyW (Jan 27, 2016)

$22.50 - $32.50


----------

